# Bobcat



## Moose Hollow

I was out to strawberry river valley the other day and found this bobcat not sure if its a boy or girl you probably no normally there to fast to get a picture lucked out this time.


----------



## manysteps

Wow, now that is really cool! Great pics too.


----------



## hattrick

Those are some great photo's. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sawsman

Nice... a rare sighting. I'm glad you were able to get some shots of that elusive critter. 8)


----------



## wyogoob

Very nice. thanks


----------



## Al Hansen

8)


----------



## .45

Good shoot'in Moose!!

Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls

Great photos. It's harder to get photos when they are still alive.


----------



## 90redryder

You must be really sly to be able to walk up on a bobcat.


----------



## mattinthewild

That is way cool! I have purchased bobcat tags for the last couple of years and have never had the opportunity to even see one. It's my goal this year to close the deal on one of these cats.Not only did you see one but you got awesome pics. Nice!


----------



## nate1031

That is too cool! Caught a fleeting glimpse of one out that way as well. Would love to get a good look at one like that one day! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Moose Hollow

Thanks for the comments going out that way tomarrow but i'm sure I won't get that opp again.


----------



## klacc

I've never been able to see a bobcat in real life. Great find and great pictures.


----------



## johnboy

Good get with the camera there , you certainly do good work , and i'm enjoying looking at them
Cheers


----------

